# Long Tail & Ears in 5 month old



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm not a breeder but have an inkling that the tail will always be long. My boy is slowing growing into his ears-- they looked ridiculous at 5 months.  I'm happy to report he doesn't look like Dumbo any longer. Again, as for the tail- only time will truely tell.


----------



## aerolor (May 27, 2011)

I am not a breeer or somebody who shows, but I would think that a longer tail is far preferable to one thats too short. I think the most important thing is that it is not carried too "gay" and is in proportion to her body. Personally I think a beautiful long, well furnished, swishing tail is one of the most attractive features. Mind you I am biased - my pup has a tail well below her hocks and I am hoping it will stay proportionately long as she grows up. I think her tail is long because she seems to be quite long bodied. She usually carries it straight out or below the line of her back and that's just how I like it.  Ears, again personally I would rather they were a bit large than a bit too small be carried too high, but as I don't show it is just a matter of preference for me.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Chloe's tail was a little long at one point, maybe around that same age, and it was about 1/2 inch past her hocks. And her ears looked gigantic too. But now at a year old her ears are appropriately sized and her tail is exactly where it should be. I think 5 months old is a really bad age to evaluate for anything. And I can also think of faults I would be more concerned about than a slightly long tail or slightly large ears  

If it will make your friend feel better, you can tell her that my Jack's dam's ears are a little larger than they should be (she is affectionately known as "the flying nun") and she finished her championship very quickly.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

5 months old is the age where they are all out of proportion, legs too long, ears to big, tail really long, skinny body. You can't judge anything about their structure at that age. I'm not a breeder and know nothing about showing, but I bet she will even out as she grows and it will all be the right proportion when she is grown.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I agree-this is an awful age to try to evaluate most puppies. Everything seems to be out of proportion and gangly  Things should start to even up in a few months!


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I can say from personal experience Hush had the longest ears ever as a puppy - she has only recently grown into them, and they look great now. I was really worried when I got her that her ears were way too big, but PointGold kept reassuring me she would grow into them, and sure enough, she did.


----------

